# Crazy Bird



## Peanuts (Nov 8, 2005)

I was just going through some old photos, and couldn't help but post this one in the blooper section. I had been chasing this downy woodpecker around a tree trying to get a good shot (Hmm.. none of them made the cut either) and suddenly...







Thought some one may get a good laugh about that. Needless to say after getting dive-bombed, I brought the camera inside


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2005)

This is the craziest bird photo I have ever seen, and with this I do NOT mean to say it is bad! Quite, quite to the contrary! It is very interesting, seems like my screen will soon crack open and our friend "Woodpecker" here comes flying into my room . Very good capture. It may have become a blooper when compared to what you REALLY had wanted to capture, but it is none in what you did capture (maybe other than the focus issues, but what do you expect when you so suddenly get attacked by a woodpecker!?!?!?)


----------



## Mercury149 (Nov 12, 2005)

That must have been scary... it looks like its launching at you like a bullet!


----------



## RobertSubnet (Nov 30, 2005)

That is a really interesting picture. It took me a while to figure it out. At first all I kept seeing was a dogs face and ears. 

Great pic!

~Robert


----------



## SteveEllis (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, I think I need some of what RobertSubnet is drinking, I cant see the dog 

Cracking capture, I'm sure someone here could filter out the blurriness.


----------



## shoedumas (Dec 1, 2005)

haha, I like it! (And I dont see the dog either?......)


----------



## photo gal (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh this is great Peanuts!  Glad you're OK, that could have been hairy!  : )


----------

